# Selenium blocks



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Does anyone give these to their goats? I was thinking about leaving a four pound one out for the does and bucks. That way I dont have to give a selenium gel so often. Or is it like other blocks that they cant consume anything from? I just wanted to cut back on buying a selenium gel so often. 

And also, my does havent had baking soda in a while either, I have been TRYING to give it to them free choice, but they all gobble it up so fast, I cant give it to them free choice. So has anyone found this a problem?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would imagine that the block would be like other blocks.. That they won't really get much to make a difference to cut back on the gel.. But I've never used one so I'm not sure..
Honestly.. We were buying the gel.. You will save money getting a bottle of Bo-Se from the vet.. It will last you a long while and you only have to give it once or twice a year..

As to the baking soda.. I know plenty of people here only give it when they look bloated.. I leave it out free choice and always have.. So my guys only use it when they need it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I never leave baking soda out free choice. You really don't have to do it.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Some of my does are looking bloated, so I like to leave it out for them. But i cant leave it free choice because the junoir does ate eating it so fast!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I would imagine that the block would be like other blocks.. That they won't really get much to make a difference to cut back on the gel.. But I've never used one so I'm not sure..
> Honestly.. We were buying the gel.. You will save money getting a bottle of Bo-Se from the vet.. It will last you a long while and you only have to give it once or twice a year..
> 
> As to the baking soda.. I know plenty of people here only give it when they look bloated.. I leave it out free choice and always have.. So my guys only use it when they need it.


I think I will get a selenium block and experiment with it. I give them a natural salt lick for extra salt. And they do use it. I will get the selenium block for the extra selenium if they can get it out of there.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry. I don't use selenium blocks because my area is not deficient. Nor do I leave baking soda out free choice so I can't help you with that problem either.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

We have a Selenium block out but I don't rely on it to provide them with adequate amounts of Selenium. I still give Bo-Se twice a year so the block is just extra. They will have a few days of licking it and then several weeks of not touching it.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> Sorry. I don't use selenium blocks because my area is not deficient. Nor do I leave baking soda out free choice so I can't help you with that problem either.


GoatCrazy, I AM selenium deprived here. And my minerals dont provide a lot. I just wanted to know if it would provide them with enough selenium so I dont have to give the gel so often.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

WalshKidsGoats said:


> We have a Selenium block out but I don't rely on it to provide them with adequate amounts of Selenium. I still give Bo-Se twice a year so the block is just extra. They will have a few days of licking it and then several weeks of not touching it.


WalshKids, they do use it though right? I am not using it as my sole source of selenium if i do even gt the blocks.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I use free choice goat mineral and I use a selenium block. I like the block they don't seem to have any problem working it down to nothing.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

HerdQueen said:


> I use free choice goat mineral and I use a selenium block. I like the block they don't seem to have any problem working it down to nothing.


Is the block soft like the sweetlix blocks? Or is it like a salt lick? I was just worried they might break their teeth off with it or something. I worry a lot. Lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have never used a sweetlix block, but its not a huge block. It breaks relatively easy 
http://rotosalt.com/products/selenium-trace-mineral-salt-block

It says use as your only source, but I have seen a lot of goat breeders in my area use this and the loose mineral
http://www.poulingrain.com/product_details.php?product_id=74&category_id=4

I have some does that like the loose and I have some that like the brick


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

*Alfalfa hay and loose minerals*

When I get my bottle babies I will of course feed them their bottles and then In a couple of weeks start giving alfalfa hay and the loose minerals that contain copper and selenium and fresh water. Is that all they will need diet wise? Will they need pellets or not?


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

*Alfalfa hay and minerals*

I am going to feed them their bottles till 12 weeks.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Violetmoon said:


> When I get my bottle babies I will of course feed them their bottles and then In a couple of weeks start giving alfalfa hay and the loose minerals that contain copper and selenium and fresh water. Is that all they will need diet wise? Will they need pellets or not?


What is the brand of loose minerals? Make sute it is a good one. It is your choice on feeding the grain, but it would probably help if they had a tiny bit. It should help their growth some. I recommend Sweetlix meatmaker minerals or MannaPro minerals.


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes I was going to put them on some good grain but I keep reading that they don't need it and it promotes uc. Which grain would be a good one? I want them to have the best. I never scrimp when it comes to my pets.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Violetmoon said:


> Yes I was going to put them on some good grain but I keep reading that they don't need it and it promotes uc. Which grain would be a good one? I want them to have the best. I never scrimp when it comes to my pets.


I will tell you one thing. Purina IS NOT the best. I hate those feeds. ADM feeds are the best!!!!!!! I use that now, and love it! They are males right? Then MannaPro minerals is your best bet for them. I use that for the bucks, because it has ammonium chloride in it if you are worried about uc.


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Fishin 816, thank you so much I will buy the ADM grain and the MannaPro minerals. Yes they will be wethers or maybe a wether and doe? I really appreciate your advice..


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Violetmoon said:


> Fishin 816, thank you so much I will buy the ADM grain and the MannaPro minerals. Yes they will be wethers or maybe a wether and doe? I really appreciate your advice..


Youre welcome! If you would like to know anything more just post back here! Glad i could help!!!!!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> WalshKids, they do use it though right? I am not using it as my sole source of selenium if i do even gt the blocks.


Yes, they do. Very slowly though


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Does Pro Manna minerals have enough copper in it or do I buy that extra?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will have to see. I have a mineral with a high copper level and still have to copper bolus.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Violetmoon said:


> Does Pro Manna minerals have enough copper in it or do I buy that extra?


I really like the MannaPro. I use the same mineral Karen does, i havent had to bolus but i am not really copper defecient. It depends if your goats are defecint and if you live in a copper deprived area. I do give copper boluses just to be safe though. I had to use MannaPro before i could order my new mineral. I use a cattle mineral called Cargill Right Now Onyx. But it doesnt have ammonium chloride, so i give my bucks MannaPro. Both minerals have high copper though.


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Fishin816 I live about 6 miles from you!!!


----------

